# Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 Einstellungen



## Daxelinho (28. Juni 2011)

Hi!
Wie ihr der Überschrift entnehmen könnt, bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer von einem BX2450L-Monitor. Aber die Einstellungen...
Kenne mich damit Net so gut aus, deshalb frage ich hier.
Kann mir jemand gute Einstellungen geben?
Aber zuerst, was will ich damit machen:
- Bildbearbeitung
- In 1. Linie zocken
- Ab und an mal nen guten Film einlegen
- TV

Danke für eure Hilfe, Schonmal im Voraus.

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Was für Möglichkeiten Es gibt, poste ich morgen früh nochmal, ist jetzt zu spät


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2011)

Bitte das nächste mal die Suchfunktion benutzen!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/149517-sammelthread-samsung-bx2450.html

Deine Fragen kannst du in diesem Thread stellen.

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

